# Cell Collapse lumber



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw this local ad for Peruvian Walnut and it says may contain "checks and cell collapse". I know I can identify and work around some checking, but what is cell collapse? And how do I identify it in a board? Also, is that something that can be worked around or does that effect the entire board? I've seen them advertise this sort of thing in the past, but never fully understood the term. 

I'm picturing the cells of the wood collapsing and therefore the thickness of the board isn't uniform throughout? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cell collapse just means some boards or parts of the board are thinner than the rest of it. It's caused by improperly dried wood which cause some boards to shrink too much during the process. If you plan to flatten and surface the wood it shouldn't make any difference. I would be more bothered by the checks.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you again for taking the time to read and answer my questions, you've been very helpful.


----------

